# Our walk this afternoon



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The weather tomorrow looks as if it could be pretty foul  so I took the dogs out for a yomp in the forest this morning and then Liz and I walked to the beach this afternoon - yesterday as it was wonderfully hot it was horrendously busy and although we went down twice for swims we did not linger. Today it was overcast and blustery and almost deserted. Liz and the dogs all swam - it was a bit choppy and the waves were breaking right on the beach. Dotty got tumbled, but Inzi and Kiki are much better at managing waves!
Anyway we had a lovely walk. 
Waterproofs and wellies will be needed tomorrow apparently


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And how about this for an odd shot - the shadows look as if they are behind the action of the dogs


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Superb photos as ever - I really must get my pair back down to the sea before autumn hits


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What a great place for a walk. Lovely fun photos.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi you are officially the world's best dog owner, bar none.

The last one on top is my fave but all are great as usual. The shadow one is remakable. Is it possible that a shadow could lag? Or is it just a trick of the eye?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Great pictures marzi as usual. 
Sunday was pretty awful, but in good old English weather fashion it all changed come the afternoon so we walked on the beach at seaford. Barely a person in site . Pretty good when you feel like you have the beach to yourself.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Superb photos as ever - I really must get my pair back down to the sea before autumn hits


This morning it feels as if Autumn is already here - all three and me soaked to the skin on our morning walk. I've just finished blasting the poos, drying Inzi on towels and showering myself in nice hot water!



fairlie said:


> The shadow one is remakable. Is it possible that a shadow could lag? Or is it just a trick of the eye?


I don't think shadows can lag  my dogs are fast, but not as fast as light... boringly I suspect that it has something to do with the angle of the sun.

When I was at secondary school my math teacher read us parts of 'Mister God this is Anna' which has a brilliant section on shadows - the whole book is excellent - it is a gem of a book, well worth a read, it has been on my bookshelf since I was about 14 and my original copy is literally in pieces  .... 



Goosey said:


> Great pictures marzi as usual.
> Sunday was pretty awful, but in good old English weather fashion it all changed come the afternoon so we walked on the beach at seaford. Barely a person in site . Pretty good when you feel like you have the beach to yourself.


Shame you were not down at the Tide mills end - we were there from about 2.30 til 4. I much prefer the beach when I have it to myself (basically antisocial ). On Saturday it was like Costa del somewhere right from Splash Point to the Harbour  we had to squeeze between people to get to the sea. The OH and I both swam with the dogs and then we squelched damply home as a beach packed with picnicers and BBQs is no place for three sociable damp dogs


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> This morning it feels as if Autumn is already here - all three and me soaked to the skin on our morning walk. I've just finished blasting the poos, drying Inzi on towels and showering myself in nice hot water!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh marzi, we were down there between 2 -3.30 at tide mills by the harbour. Thought I saw 3 black doggies happy playing in the water, pity I hadn't stopped to take a closer look maybe your three might of encouraged mine in . Molly won't go in without me and Sid just cowardly stands behind the hubby if I try and coax him near. 
Molly did have a paddle and caught out on the occasional wave


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

ok so here we were at tide mills, ok so my pic are nt great


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely to have photographic evidence that you were there, what a shame we missed you - I would not have minded sharing the beach with Molly and Sid 
You would have heard us if we were on the beach Inzi shouts a lot 
It was not great for poo swimming as Dot discovered - the waves were breaking right on the edge of a ridge in the shingle. Both Kiki and Inzi leap over the breaker going out and surf back in - Dot has yet to master this art and got well and truly dunked. Not that it put her off and Lizzie was right there to help if she had needed it! 
The reason we were down there so long is because it is almost impossible to get Lizzie out again - she is part dolphin  she wanted to swim today but I was grumpy and said I did not want to hang around on a wet beach while she played in the waves


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I meant to attach the following pics to the previous post:


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lovely photos! I've gotten to really enjoy walking on the beach in the rain with Barney. This morning it was completely empty as no-one else was as brave as me and Barney. Though you'd have to be brave to be out looking like this....

Sadly my phone does weird things in the rain and is unusable so this is before we set off!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Barney looks a little less than impressed with his mac  
I let mine get rain sodden today as I wanted to wash all the salt out of their fur.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Lovely to have photographic evidence that you were there, what a shame we missed you - I would not have minded sharing the beach with Molly and Sid
> You would have heard us if we were on the beach Inzi shouts a lot
> It was not great for poo swimming as Dot discovered - the waves were breaking right on the edge of a ridge in the shingle. Both Kiki and Inzi leap over the breaker going out and surf back in - Dot has yet to master this art and got well and truly dunked. Not that it put her off and Lizzie was right there to help if she had needed it!
> The reason we were down there so long is because it is almost impossible to get Lizzie out again - she is part dolphin  she wanted to swim today but I was grumpy and said I did not want to hang around on a wet beach while she played in the waves


I only wish I could swim like a fish or dolphin, I think the best I can do is to save my life
I would worry if Sid went in especially as the if the waves were like yesterday, I would need your Lizzie around so she could save him.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Lovely photos! I've gotten to really enjoy walking on the beach in the rain with Barney. This morning it was completely empty as no-one else was as brave as me and Barney. Though you'd have to be brave to be out looking like this....
> 
> Sadly my phone does weird things in the rain and is unusable so this is before we set off!


He he! Barney the caped crusader  where's his rain hat and wellies? X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh I could have sworn I replied to you earlier but its not here and I dont have a clue what i thought I might have said....  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Oh I could have sworn I replied to you earlier but its not here and I dont have a clue what i thought I might have said....  x


You got wet too then, it's waterlogged your brain x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Doesn't take much these days! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

As usual fab pic's of the happiest dogs in the world! I envy all of you that live near the coast, I keep thinking I must head down to the sussex coast when I visit mum (north of the county), but after driving from the midlands another 40-50 min drive seems a bit too much effort! although last time I was there the weather was gorgeous and I wished I had planned my time to include a run down there. Mind you Dudley would not be going anywhere near those waves, he may just get the tips of his toes wet while barking at the waves!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi and Dot would follow a ball into the wildest waves, we don't go near the sea with balls if it is really rough.
Kiki will swim out to join us when we are swimming even if there is no ball offered. She likes to play fetch too, but annoyingly does not retrieve a ball to a person but only to her hideout on the shingle bank.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What fabulous photos. Marzi your halo has slipped now that we know you've denied that poor dear child more time in the waves just becaus you were bored and wet.

I am seriously trying to figure how to attach a fin like tail to Rufus's stump. He wags it non stop while swimming so my plan is to attach a tight fitting cup to the stump like a prosthetic device attached to a perpenicular fin. I'll put him in tight fitting backwards boys undies with his tail through the hole, attach the cup to the undies and attach those securely to a harness. If it works he'll zoom through the water like a motor boat. Brilliant or what?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Perfect Fairlie! You must copyright the idea right now!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Like this but better. (From iheartneedlework in the U.S.)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw loved this thread!! Wonderful pics of lovely doggies Marzi! Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Like this but better. (From iheartneedlework in the U.S.)


Wow a furry cat fish!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving all these pics of Inzi, Kiki, dot, Molly & Sid in the sea, (not forgetting the wonderful Lizzie! ) - what a shame you didn't all get together 
I can't remember seeing a pic lately of dot without her dummy!! Dot is so cute with her need for a ball
Barney looks fab in his jacket Lou,


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Love all the photos. Thank you both. Not beach weather in the East sadly


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

We just faced the beach Pete, it was fab, hardly anyone around (well who would, in this weather?!) and he had a lovely run about


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sadly the weather is truly foul again today. I got up early and went to the wood - we got almost back to the car before the sky opened and it just deluged down 
Ah well.... I'm still wearing flip flops - this cannot be the end of summer, can it?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's peeing down here too  There's only so much walking in the rain that we can endure!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't mind the walking in the rain as much as I object to the length of time it takes to get everyone clean and dry afterwards


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Sadly the weather is truly foul again today. I got up early and went to the wood - we got almost back to the car before the sky opened and it just deluged down
> Ah well.... I'm still wearing flip flops - this cannot be the end of summer, can it?


Summers not over marzi until the flip flops go away and I refuse to put mine away!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You should have seen my feet when I got home this morning  the wood was really very muddy!!!!
And my daughter helpfully pointed out, after I'd been to Sainsburys, that i had mud flicks up the back of my trousers right up to my bottom


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> You should have seen my feet when I got home this morning  the wood was really very muddy!!!!
> And my daughter helpfully pointed out, after I'd been to Sainsburys, that i had mud flicks up the back of my trousers right up to my bottom


I'm sure you wasn't the only one to have wet or muddy trousers at least you didn't go in there wearing your flip flops and muddy feet


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marzi said:


> You should have seen my feet when I got home this morning  the wood was really very muddy!!!!
> And my daughter helpfully pointed out, after I'd been to Sainsburys, that i had mud flicks up the back of my trousers right up to my bottom


How attractive! With a pocket full of treats and doggy bags, I guess that's my life now too


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Goosey said:


> I'm sure you wasn't the only one to have wet or muddy trousers at least you didn't go in there wearing your flip flops and muddy feet


um I had sort of rinsed my feet and flip flops off while washing muddy dog paws.....



Janey153 said:


> How attractive! With a pocket full of treats and doggy bags, I guess that's my life now too


It's the way dog treats disintegrate in damp pockets ....


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I love it when I find old bits of sausage or chicken in the bottom of my bag, or in my pockets


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Those dried fish are really disgusting and smelly, but the dogs love them.... thing is I stink like a quayside even after emptying pockets and washing hands


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, just realised my fingers smell very fishy too


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Yes, just realised my fingers smell very fishy too


ha ha Lou I could say something,but it's not what I should say on this forum    x 
I love it when I get my jeans out the washing machine and it's always followed by handfuls of poo bags


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've spilt my coffee over barney's head now! (yes, coffee and not wine!) x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> I've spilt my coffee over barney's head now! (yes, coffee and not wine!) x


Not yet building up to the wine I thinks  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What a beautiful place for a walk!!! Just gorgeous!


----------

